# Sony PnP Lens...



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Scott

I saw you asked about removing the lens on the Sony PnP Unit, over at ClubXM. Did you end up removing it and did it make a big difference?

I am very frustrated at the display on the Sony. Driving along, I just can't see the display, so I can't even tell what channel I'm on, nevermind what song is playing.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

I tried it on mine the other night, didn't really see a difference at all, possibly Sony changed the design of the lens to compensate for its problems, as the unit I have was brand new inventory almost directly off the truck from Sony.

Wont matter much for me, after demoing the PnP for almost a month now, I can honestly say I hate the thing. I love XM service, but there are waaaay to many design problems in this unit. The Screen, lack of presets, and that &*@#ing jog dial need to go. I see a new Pioneer head-unit and outboard XM tuner in my future. 

Or i can keep it and suffer with it until the Eclipse units come out, or Sirius tanks, and Kenwood starts making XM equipment.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

PeterB,

Check out the newly updated Sony model here: http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=33


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like the same unit I have now, except it has a band button which gives you 4 bands for a total of 20 presets instead of the 5 we have now. Also the remote looks like you can directly enter channels.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Still don't think its going to help the screen at all, still looks like the very same LCD with white LED backlighting instead of Blue. Isn't going to cut it, really. Negative Field the LCD or switch to a Vacuum Florescent display and we'll talk. What i'd love is a unit like the PNP, that can dock and be controlled by a Head-unit as a remote tuner as well. 

Sony should mail everyone a new "updated" model for free for releasing the original PNP with 5 presets and an apology letter.


----------

